# Spray tint?



## nismo78 (May 11, 2005)

I've seen around on the net, some people use some kind of spray tint to darken their tail lights, what is this stuff called and where can I get some?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

night shades

and you can get it all over the net


----------



## nismo78 (May 11, 2005)

can it be found in retail stores like autozone, advance, o'riellys or pep boys?


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*yup*



nismo78 said:


> can it be found in retail stores like autozone, advance, o'riellys or pep boys?


At least around my area, Oh... The Beautiful Capitol of the Potholes ...Pennsylvania...

On the A&A Auto Stores, they have them in stock and i'm almost sure that AutoZone does too.


----------



## nismo78 (May 11, 2005)

let me ask this, can that stuff be taken off? after you spray it. maybe with oops or something like that?


----------



## Tycar (Dec 13, 2005)

i know this is old, but would spray tint work on regular windows? like a normal tint?


----------



## dat411kid (Nov 28, 2004)

The best spray tint to use for tinting your tail lights would be R/C Car window tint You could pick this up at any hobby shop for around $5 a Can i used this on my car when i tinted my lights a couple days ago... Also your gonna need sandpaper and a hobby laquer Gloss Clear Overcoat to put over the black spray tint when it dries....


----------

